# Outrigger Mounts For Hardtop



## catman (May 28, 2001)

As a post surgery/Christmas present I've decided to give myself a set of outriggers. I have the factory installed hardtop on my Pro Line Walkaround. Does anyone have any experience with the Taco Grand Slam mounts? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

I just saw a product review and installation show on these about a month ago. They seemed to work flawless and were pleasing to the eye. They were installing Top Guns, made by Rupp. They all work on about the same principal. If it were me, ide spend the extra $$$ on the Rupp's. Rupp is a proven product and the industry stadard in outriggers!

Rupp Top Gun Z-30s 

The installation was very easy. The most important thing was the prep work. Use the templets to cut holes and for drilling. Make sure you seal the core of the hardtop after cutting the mounting/drilled holes. The caskets should lay flush and trimmed after the installation is done.

Most important, think about where your going to place them from all angles, to include all your line clips and rings. Theres no second chance after you've cut the mounting holes.

They have allot of advantage over convetional outriggers on a smaller boat. They can be laid down for low bridges and for trailering. They are very easy to setup when fishing, a one man job done from within the cockpit. 

Congrats on your purchase, I'm sure you'll enjoy them. Best of all, you'll get a bigger spread. You know the deal. More lines, wider spread and more fish! *TRACK-N-FISH * on the hunt. .....Hat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Actually the Top Guns are priced a little lower than the Taco 350 Grand Slams. The Z30 w/ backing plate comes in at $1189.76 and the 350 designed for hardtop installation comes in at $1299.00 Both of the units are gear driven and very similar if not identical in operation. Someone on the TF board also recommended the Top Guns. The $109.00 difference doesn't come into play at all. 

Having driven my boat you know the layout of the steering and dash. I think the design of the Top Gun would make it much easier to deploy the starboard outrigger. I guess my next step is to actually look at both units. Thanks for you valuable input Clyde.

I think for my style of fishing the outriggers make more sence than planner boards. First of all I don't have the concern of storing the boards which you know can be a pain in the a$$. Additionally they don't have to be used only for trolling. You can use them for spreading out your baits when chumming and chunking. I know you don't see a lot of boats in the bay with outriggers but if you look at the boats in OC just about every serious boat no matter how small has a set of outriggers.

Thanks again Clyde. See you in the Spring.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

catman said:


> Having driven my boat you know the layout of the steering and dash. I think the design of the Top Gun would make it much easier to deploy the starboard outrigger. I guess my next step is to actually look at both units. Thanks for you valuable input Clyde.
> 
> I think for my style of fishing the outriggers make more sence than planner boards. First of all I don't have the concern of storing the boards which you know can be a pain in the a$$. Additionally they don't have to be used only for trolling. You can use them for spreading out your baits when chumming and chunking. I know you don't see a lot of boats in the bay with outriggers but if you look at the boats in OC just about every serious boat no matter how small has a set of outriggers.
> 
> Thanks again Clyde. See you in the Spring.


I agree with all of the above. The starboard side of your boat is tight. Planner boards are for young men or the capt. that has a mate. I'll go with outriggers anyday! Besides, when you get that first Marlin you'll need someplace to fly the C&R burgee! .....Tightlines


----------

